# quick car question



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Afternoon All,

I know there is lots of info on bringing a car to Spain , could someone answer a quick question please 

do you have to own a LHD drive car for a year in the UK to qualify to bring it to Spain and not have any reg costs as it is seen as something you own , sure I reAd this somewhere but wanted to check, Thank you


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

maureen47 said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> I know there is lots of info on bringing a car to Spain , could someone answer a quick question please
> 
> do you have to own a LHD drive car for a year in the UK to qualify to bring it to Spain and not have any reg costs as it is seen as something you own , sure I reAd this somewhere but wanted to check, Thank you


I bought mine from the UK in late October, drove it to Spain late November, no costs apart from changing to my ownership....BUT....it was already on Spanish plates.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

This one is not on Spanish plates , it is LHD which is what I need for Spaiin and I understood if you have owned the vehicle for 12 months then you can bring it and avoid a lot of costs , not trying to avoid being legal , we need 2 vehicles and plan to buy one in Spain but thought if we could buy one in the UK and meet the rules then it would save us some money , it would mean me driving a LHD in the UK for 12 months but sure I can cope with that


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

maureen47 said:


> This one is not on Spanish plates , it is LHD which is what I need for Spaiin and I understood if you have owned the vehicle for 12 months then you can bring it and avoid a lot of costs , not trying to avoid being legal , we need 2 vehicles and plan to buy one in Spain but thought if we could buy one in the UK and meet the rules then it would save us some money , it would mean me driving a LHD in the UK for 12 months but sure I can cope with that


I think you'll find it's only 6 months.


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

I think it is six months rather than 12, but am open to correction.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It is 6 months in most areas but here it is 3 months for some unknown reason.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks guys , Its the Valencia region , I will google again , my confusion is because of the 3 mths, 6 mths , 12 mths , still not sure whats right for my area :-|


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

My research, prior to the move, suggested 6 months


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks guys, what is the timescale to register on arrival in Spain please


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maureen47 said:


> thanks guys, what is the timescale to register on arrival in Spain please


officaily YOU have to register within 90 days - then you have 90 days to sort the car out ...... but the quicker the better tbh


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you not have to also get some document from the embassy here & that costs around 160eu.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

VFR said:


> Do you not have to also get some document from the embassy here & that costs around 160eu.


That's only if they are trying to get you to pay import duty. There should be no need to pay anything if done correctly.
You only have 30 days from registering on the padron to be entitled to import duty free as " goods & chattels ".


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> That's only if they are trying to get you to pay import duty. There should be no need to pay anything if done correctly.
> You only have 30 days from registering on the padron to be entitled to import duty free as " goods & chattels ".


thanks so if my hubby has a collection of 5 motorbikes in the UK he wants to bring and he has owned them for a long time are they seen as 'goods and chattels' ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

maureen47 said:


> thanks so if my hubby has a collection of 5 motorbikes in the UK he wants to bring and he has owned them for a long time are they seen as 'goods and chattels' ?


They would all have to be matriculated (like the car) within 30 days of being on the padron or of registering as being resident.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks all , I think we know what to do now , we are struggling with compliance certs for some of the bikes as they are older but will keep on trying .


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I, for one, will be interested as to how you go on. I've a bike registered in 1977 that I will need to register before too long


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

You have 60 days to re-matriculate the vehicles; unless the vehicles are "classic" because of age, your Certificate of Conformity should have the emissions stated on it 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> You have 60 days to re-matriculate the vehicles; unless the vehicles are "classic" because of age, your Certificate of Conformity should have the emissions stated on it
> 
> Davexf


Some say 30, some say 60 and some say 90 - which is it in reality?

Can you provide a link please Dave - thanks.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Sorry have no link - it is what the Chiclana Hacienda use - I´ve never found any other time in recent past 

Davexf


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Found this one fairly helpful

Car Import to Spain

Conformity certs seem to be easier for newer bikes e.g. Honda provide them FOC for bikes from 2003 onwards , in the process of emailing the manufacturers to find out how to get one for older bikes ! Will keep you all posted if its of any help ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

maureen47 said:


> Found this one fairly helpful
> 
> Car Import to Spain
> 
> Conformity certs seem to be easier for newer bikes e.g. Honda provide them FOC for bikes from 2003 onwards , in the process of emailing the manufacturers to find out how to get one for older bikes ! Will keep you all posted if its of any help ?


Interestingly, the link you have provided mentions a time-scale of a month (30 days) - doesn't mean that it's correct though.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

When I matriculated my car last year to avoid import tax I had to cover a couple of bases.

1. I had to prove I bought it in the UK. .
2. I had to prove that at the time I bought it I was a UK resident. 
3. I had to be on the padron.
4. I had to do the matriculation within 60 days of signing on the padron.

I fulfilled them all so saved about 650 €


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Found some further info on older bikes in particular , pre 2003 there ar eno certs of conformancy available so therefore an engineers cert is required which states the vehicle details and that it conforms to use on the left side of road relating to headlights etc, that is acceptable to get an ITV and together with all the other docs allow you to register the bike if you meet the criteria in tersm of ownership etc , we have lots to do as we have 5 bikes and 2 vehicles !


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola
make sure that you have the emissions clearly stated on the surveyor's report
davexf


----------



## bernie1234 (Jul 4, 2015)

i am going to buy a spainish reg car how can i check the car has no outstanding tax ect


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Always use a gestor (IMHO) to sort out the title etc. but that's after the purchase .....


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

maureen47 said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> I know there is lots of info on bringing a car to Spain , could someone answer a quick question please
> 
> do you have to own a LHD drive car for a year in the UK to qualify to bring it to Spain and not have any reg costs as it is seen as something you own , sure I reAd this somewhere but wanted to check, Thank you


I think you are confusing taxation with "reg costs." I bought a brand new LHD car in the UK, imported from Germany but with UK plates. I drove it a week after delivery from the UK to the Valencia region and had it changed to Spanish plates six months later. There was no import/IVA charge to pay but the re-registration process (ie, swapping UK plates for Spanish plates) is still quite costly and, of course, a legal requirement. Even though my car was only six months old it had to have an engineer`s inspection, for the issue of a new "ficha tecnica," and an MoT, plus the cost of registering with Trafico and fixing new plates. It was over seven years ago that I had this experience and I think, if my memory serves me well, the total cost was about €500. Be warned, however, that there were some English firms on the coast quoting more than double what I paid, so shop around. If you are moving to anywhere near Alcoy I can recommend a good English-speaking Spanish engineer who will take care of everything for you.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Whilst @The Skipper "got away with things" the way he did them, this is not recommended.

One should have started the process of matriculation within 3 months - by 6 months it should be complete not just starting. If it's not done within a certain time-scale (30 days?), then you will be liable for the first registration 'charges'. The vehicle must also have been owned by you before importing it (or exporting it from elsewhere).

The engineers inspection is not reguired if you have a CoC (Certificate of Conformity) which you can almost certainly get on a new vehicle.

If the vehicle is UK spec. then you will also have the costs of changing front and rear lights.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> One should have started the process of matriculation within 3 months - by 6 months it should be complete not just starting. If it's not done within a certain time-scale (30 days?), this is now 60 days
> then you will be liable for the first registration 'charges'. The vehicle must also have been owned by you before importing it (or exporting it from elsewhere). You have to have owned the vehicle for a minimum of one year to count as part of your goods and chattels
> 
> The engineers inspection is not reguired if you have a CoC (Certificate of Conformity) which you can almost certainly get on a new vehicle.you should be able to get one from the manufacturer for any car less than 20 years old
> ...


Davexf


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

At what point should a car driven to Spain from the UK, with the intention of matriculating it in Spain, be de-registered in the UK?

Wibs


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Rear lights may not need changing I.e. if fog and reversing lights come on on both sides of the vehicle. Check if this applies.

CoC may not be necessary if car was made in EU, originally registered there and not been modified. The manufacturers lodge the specs with the authorities in each country and registration authorities are then notified of the type approval. Check guidance on DVLA website
https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/driver-and-vehicle-licensing-agency.

I'm in the process of ordering my car's front lights for registration in France and will only notify the DVLA once my new registration plates have been assigned since I expect not to take the vehicle off the road for even a short time.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 
tell the DVLC when you fit your new Spanish plates on your car 
Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

.... but you must also tell them the moment it is exported from UK (in theory) - and NOT by doing a SORN!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

The DGT did all the paperwork for me. They took my V5 and did all the stuff to DVLA, I didn't need to bother


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> The DGT did all the paperwork for me. They took my V5 and did all the stuff to DVLA, I didn't need to bother


... you hope. How do you know for sure? There was a story some time back where it became evident that DGT did nothing !


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I bought mine from the UK in late October, drove it to Spain late November, no costs apart from changing to my ownership....BUT....it was already on Spanish plates.


I'm thinking of doing this as I wont be driving a LHD until I'm about to leave and there are places over here, like the London LHD Centre selling cars with Spanish plates. I hope it works the same as when you did it M


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... you hope. How do you know for sure? There was a story some time back where it became evident that DGT did nothing !


Well the vehicle is matriculated onto Spanish plates and is completely legal over here now so as far as I'm concerned if the DGT haven't done anything with DVLA it's down to them. No court in the UK would ever prosecute me given all the paperwork etc I have. It's conclusive proof that I have complied with everything I need to do. If the DGT haven't done their job it's down to them. Not something I need to worry about.


----------

